# Need recommendation for cutting board feet



## JonCrafting (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks in advance for any advice. I'm looking at cutting board feet on amazon and I'm a bit lost at what is good and what isn't. There are a lot of them with a lot of stars, but inevitable there are comments about the feet not gripping the counter top or they are simply hard rubber. What feet make the most sense for quality and cost?

-Jon


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

i always get the clear ones, not sure why, but they are between size of dime and nickle. never used the ones with the washer, probably cause i use hand screw driver to tighten and not a power one.
anything works, size on this item imo does not matter.
rj in az


----------



## JonCrafting (Aug 12, 2020)

> i always get the clear ones
> rj in az
> 
> - Knockonit


Got a link you could share? Thanks.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Mostly depends on the size of the board you're building, I use "these 1 feet for boars in the 12"x18" size and go with slightly larger 1.25 feet for boards in the 16"x24" size. Biggest difference between them is really the height, teh 1.25" ones allow your fingers to fit under the board which makes it slightly easier to pick up a large 2" thick endgrain board.


----------



## JonCrafting (Aug 12, 2020)

> Mostly depends on the size of the board you re building, I use "these 1 feet for boars in the 12"x18" size and go with slightly larger 1.25 feet for boards in the 16"x24" size.
> 
> - ChefHDAN


Thanks ChefHDAN, I already have some others on the way, but went ahead and placed an order for the 1" ones you recommended as well.

-Jon


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

Set the saw for 12"

(attempt at humor)


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Most wild male pigs (boars) have four feet - another attempt at humor.


----------



## JonCrafting (Aug 12, 2020)

@ChefHDAN Thanks again for your suggestion. The 1" ones are way better than the other ones (which were tiny) that I had ordered.

Will take pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Jon,
That's what the LJ nation is all about, cant tell you how many times I think I've got something figured out only to run it up the flagpole here and get great advice.


----------



## JonCrafting (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks again Chef, the feet did actually feel grippy to me even despite the few 1 star ratings I read which claimed they were actually hard plastic. Not sure if they got lemons or wrong parts but very glad they worked out.


----------



## SAndelin (Apr 7, 2010)

Kind of late for the OP, but I always include these with my cutting boards. Able to use both sides of board, and the silicone grips the countertop well. The link below is for the black / white, but they also sell red / green at nearly twice the price.

https://www.amazon.com/Dreamfarm-Chobs-2-Inch-Board-Protectors/dp/B004I8V8CE


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

the hard rubber doesn't make it here in the az heat, even in the kitchen, some get ratty and leave marks on counters, had a gal leave some streaks on her white quartz top, blamed a worker, then showed her the bread box shes kept things in had old black feet, 
goodluck, i generally use the clear silicone jobbies, tried to find the link, but alas, i'm slow and ignorant of pooter science
Rj in az


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Here is where I get mine. Lots of options, made in USA.


----------

